# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Come join the fun this Friday May 17th from 6 to 9 pm at Rhodes Hall

## Rhodesresort

Show will go on tonight - weather and signal permitting - we are crossing our fingers - hope you can stop by for a few.

See you soon.

Jefferson

----------

